# Cigar label pens?



## JRay8 (Nov 29, 2011)

What do you use to affix the labels to the wood before finishing?
thanks


----------



## wiset1 (Nov 30, 2011)

When I first started I used CA, but it bled through the bands.  Since then I've heard it's a good idea to seal the bands first then you can use CA.  I've only tried this 2 or 3 times and each time was a train wreck so I guess you can learn from my mistakes.  I've had some luck casting cigar bands in clear PR using the same method.


----------



## ragz (Nov 30, 2011)

just use a a small drop of ca at the ends of the label. Or you can us waterslide decals


----------



## Holz Mechaniker (Nov 30, 2011)

I use Hodge Podge to put it on the pen then put thin layer on the outside of band.  
I let that dry for at least 3 hours.  from there I start laying on the CA  First is thin as a sealer up to 12 of Medium.  After the 6th or 7th, I will let it stand for 30 minutes.  then I sand laterally until the high spots are gone. clean it off with naptha then I continue on.


----------



## Dustaway (Nov 30, 2011)

I first spray the band with testers decal bonder and let dry the use a small drop of ca glue to hold the band in place.  hope this helps


----------



## Turned Around (Nov 30, 2011)

i just CA it to keep it secured. yes, some bands the CA soaks into, but the foil pressed ones never give me trouble.


----------

